# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  The RPF Memorial Thread

## Anti Federalist

tkubic46

WilliamC

Meatwasp

Live_Free_or_Die

kathy88's husband

BuddyRey

Amy31416

Shem Kellogg

speciallyblend

not.your.average.joe

Working Poor's husband

May God shine on your souls and grant peace.

----------


## Kotin

thanks


Each of these people has affected my Life more than most people I know In my daily life.. These people and many of you make this place my home and I am grateful for all of you who have stuck it out on these forums for so long and to those who will join us along the way going forward. We are a family here and it's been that way for a long time now. We are united by principle but strengthened by the community that has developed here. I look forward to the next 9 years and pray we don't lose anymore soon.

----------


## pcosmar

A list I do not want to join,, but I would be in good company.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Thanks for the thread, bro. These are from my buddyrey memorial/tribute/prayer site.  It's virtually the same for the others recently departed, so I won't paste redundancies.

 
God rest their souls.

----------


## heavenlyboy34



----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## tod evans

Peace......

----------


## Terry1



----------


## Jeremy

tkubic46

----------


## Anti Federalist

> tkubic46


Did not know this member well.

What happened and when?

ETA - I see he changed his username to:

*dr. hfn*

----------


## RJB

I didn't know meatwasp left.  I always wanted to get that book.  I'll order it now.

RIP

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> thanks
> 
> 
> Each of these people has affected my Life more than most people I know In my daily life.. These people and many of you make this place my home and I am grateful for all of you who have stuck it out on these forums for so long and to those who will join us along the way going forward. We are a family here and it's been that way for a long time now. We are united by principle but strengthened by the community that has developed here. I look forward to the next 9 years and pray we don't lose anymore soon.


*hugs*
btw, if you or anyone else here of the millenial generation or younger around here dies before me, I'll give you a thrashing when I see you in heaven. I'm sick of burying and mourning friends so young. :'(  *cries*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I didn't know meatwasp left.  I always wanted to get that book.  I'll order it now.
> 
> RIP


This is it, right: http://www.amazon.com/Merriweather-S...er+and+fairies ? IDR the exact title.

----------


## RJB

> This is it, right: http://www.amazon.com/Merriweather-S...er+and+fairies ? IDR the exact title.


I thought they had a book on homesteading from their own experiences.

----------


## jmdrake

My tribute in music.

----------


## Spikender

RIP.

I don't get in extended talks with members on here and I never really talked to any of these members, but I read a lot of their posts and I know that we lost a great deal of wisdom and personality when each of them passed.

----------


## pcosmar

This should be a "sticky" .
as memory and reminder.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Shem Kellogg

21 June 2016

RIP

----------


## DaninPA

> Shem Kellogg
> 
> 20 June 2016
> 
> RIP


Damn...

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Shem Kellogg
> 
> 20 June 2016
> 
> RIP

----------


## TheTexan

6 down,,,

..

----------


## cajuncocoa

RIP, Shem Kellogg 

I had a bad feeling when I saw this thread was active again.

----------


## Carlybee

RIP

----------


## Danke

> Somber duty...
> 
> Who has left us, that I may have missed?
> 
> tkubic46
> 
> WilliamC
> 
> Meatwasp
> ...


Live_free_or_Die?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6138267

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Live_free_or_Die?
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6138267


Added.

----------


## CaseyJones

I am getting reports that speciallyblend has died in a 4 wheeler accident

----------


## CaptUSA

> I am getting reports that speciallyblend has died in a 4 wheeler accident


Oh come on...

----------


## TER

Lord have mercy!  Please tell me this is not true!

----------


## CaseyJones

his name is Kenneth "Kenny" Griffin , Leadsville Co
if anyone can confirm I would appreciate it

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I am getting reports that speciallyblend has died in a 4 wheeler accident


WTF!??     :'( THEY KILLED KENNY! 
He was a funny guy, so I think he would appreciate a bit of silliness in his honour...


May his memory be eternal! :'(

----------


## Origanalist

> his name is Kenneth "Kenny" Griffin , Leadsville Co
> if anyone can confirm I would appreciate it


Let's hope they are false.

----------


## MelissaWV

> his name is Kenneth "Kenny" Griffin , Leadsville Co
> if anyone can confirm I would appreciate it


Numerous Facebook posts stating the same, plus the report in chat.  I could not find anything in Google yet, but it could be that a single-person (I am speculating it is single-person; most are) ATV wreck doesn't make the news, and that it's too early for an obituary or other memorial page to pop up.

----------


## Ron Paul in 2008

> Amy31416
> .


How and when did Amy die?

----------


## CaseyJones

> How and when did Amy die?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...emorial-Thread

----------


## Ron Paul in 2008

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...emorial-Thread


ty. 

What a loss.

----------


## Ron Paul in 2008

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...emorial-Thread


ty. 

What a loss.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Dang. I was just popping my mouth off to speciallyblend about his radio ads the other day, too. Crap like this is why we need to be nicer to one another. Even if we disagree with little things here and there. You just never know what tomorrow is going to bring.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Dang. I was just popping my mouth off to speciallyblend about his radio ads the other day, too. Crap like this is why we need to be nicer to one another. Even if we disagree with little things here and there. You just never know what tomorrow is going to bring.


I like to think everyone knows I love 'em (my ~free hugs for all of you~ thread, etc), but I should probably be nicer.  I bet I come off as meaner than I mean to because we're typing instead of really talking. :/

----------


## Danke

Sad if true, he just lost his wife and parents.

----------


## oyarde

> Sad if true, he just lost his wife and parents.


I hope not .

----------


## Thor

> Numerous Facebook posts stating the same, plus the report in chat.  I could not find anything in Google yet, but it could be that a single-person (I am speculating it is single-person; most are) ATV wreck doesn't make the news, and that it's too early for an obituary or other memorial page to pop up.


Can you repost or link to?

----------


## Thor

Just got word it is true.  RIP Kenny.  You will be missed.  A fighter for Liberty thru and thru...

----------


## CaseyJones

> Just got word it is true.  RIP Kenny.  You will be missed.  A fighter for Liberty thru and thru...


well $#@!  I was hoping it was false

----------


## Suzanimal

RIP.

----------


## Lucille

Not speciallyblend!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Added to the OP.

RIP Kenny.

----------


## tod evans

R.I.P.

----------


## angelatc

holy crap.  Another gone far to soon.

this place is cursed.  No way statistically should we be losing so many so young.

----------


## donnay

Sad.    Go with God.

----------


## euphemia

How sad.

----------


## Athan

Damn. People dying sucks, Ron Paul supporters dying, is heartbreaking though.

----------


## phill4paul

Damnit!

----------


## Kotin

how?! Kenny dead?? I just don't get it.. 

met him in CPAC 2011.. he brought Hash Tootsie rolls and joints and a bunch of RPF and liberty people smoked in the hotel parking lot and hung out in his room.. such a funny and energetic guy.. and extremely passionate about liberty..

----------


## Carlybee

RIP

----------


## pcosmar

Dang 

R.I.P. I hope to see you later.

There are 100 ways to die everyday.

ya'all be careful out there.

----------


## Thor

Kenny's step daughter is pregnant (he was gonna be a grandfather) and they are having trouble with funeral expenses.

There is a go fund me... if anyone can help out a little...

https://www.gofundme.com/2hgephw

----------


## asurfaholic

So sad. RIP

----------


## BamaAla

> how?! Kenny dead?? I just don't get it.. 
> 
> met him in CPAC 2011.. he brought Hash Tootsie rolls and joints and a bunch of RPF and liberty people smoked in the hotel parking lot and hung out in his room.. such a funny and energetic guy.. and extremely passionate about liberty..


yep. CPAC 2011 is where I met him as well. I was going to pick him up from the airport, but someone else ended up getting him. He was a good dude. RIP

----------


## wizardwatson

> how?! Kenny dead?? I just don't get it.. 
> 
> met him in CPAC 2011.. *he brought Hash Tootsie rolls and joints and a bunch of RPF and liberty people smoked in the hotel parking lot and hung out in his room*.. such a funny and energetic guy.. and extremely passionate about liberty..


I guess that explains origins of his username "speciallyblend".

----------


## LibertyEagle

> how?! Kenny dead?? I just don't get it.. 
> 
> met him in CPAC 2011.. he brought Hash Tootsie rolls and joints and a bunch of RPF and liberty people smoked in the hotel parking lot and hung out in his room.. such a funny and energetic guy.. and extremely passionate about liberty..


Well, he was passionate about legalizing drugs and free healthcare.  I thought the world of Kenny, but those two things are the portion of liberty he was passionate about.  On those, he worked his ass off and was quite a character.   RIP Kenny.  The world will be a much duller place without you.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Dang. I was just popping my mouth off to speciallyblend about his radio ads the other day, too. Crap like this is why we need to be nicer to one another. Even if we disagree with little things here and there. You just never know what tomorrow is going to bring.


Life is short. We really should stick together as we are a small minority...

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

DAMN! 

At least he is now with his wife...

arrgghh...

----------


## JK/SEA

anybody know what kind of music he liked?...maybe post some links of his favs...

yep...i liked Speciallyblend...seems like i would have bonded with this guy..

RIP...see ya later Ken...

----------


## brandon

wow this forum has had really bad luck. RIP.  If it was really a 4-wheeler accident, at least he died doing something fun?

----------


## Carlybee

> Kenny's step daughter is pregnant (he was gonna be a grandfather) and they are having trouble with funeral expenses.
> 
> There is a go fund me... if anyone can help out a little...
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/2hgephw


Will try to add some when I get paid.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Are there any audio/video recordings of Kenny? I never met him, and it would be neat to get a bit of an idea what he was like IRL. Memory eternal! :'(

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Dang. I was just popping my mouth off to speciallyblend about his radio ads the other day, too. Crap like this is why we need to be nicer to one another. Even if we disagree with little things here and there. You just never know what tomorrow is going to bring.


Very true.. being nicer to everybody is a good idea.. I recently got diagnosed with cancer and finished treatment and so far everything looks good... but it certainly gives you a new priority on things and relationships with friends and family become more important than political squabbles for sure

----------


## TER

> Very true.. being nicer to everybody is a good idea.. I recently got diagnosed with cancer and finished treatment and so far everything looks good... but it certainly gives you a new priority on things and relationships with friends and family become more important than political squabbles for sure


QFT

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> wow this forum has had really bad luck. RIP.  If it was really a 4-wheeler accident, at least he died doing something fun?


I'm seeing a like number off the forums too.  It's not just here, it's everywhere.  I dunno.  I get the feeling that the world is sending home some fragile souls before some sort of calamity.  Maybe that's just a shot of whiskey to numb the pain.  Maybe this whole world is about to break open in wickedness, and stark brilliant revelation.  Something.  I just know my heart hurts for my friends and everyone they touched.  Kenny was a good and loyal friend who was active - and successful - and still held principle above all.  I should have words but I don't really.  All I have is an empty place for everyone in this thread, and everyone I knew who has gone away.  In their memory I will build myself up after their examples and extend the shadow of their memory into time.  Above us, a constellation of stars to mind us to posterity, and to see that we do right.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm seeing a like number off the forums too.  It's not just here, it's everywhere.  I dunno.  I get the feeling that the world is sending home some fragile souls before some sort of calamity.  Maybe that's just a shot of whiskey to numb the pain.  Maybe this whole world is about to break open in wickedness, and stark brilliant revelation.  Something.  I just know my heart hurts for my friends and everyone they touched.  Kenny was a good and loyal friend who was active - and successful - and still held principle above all.  I should have words but I don't really.  All I have is an empty place for everyone in this thread, and everyone I knew who has gone away.  In their memory I will build myself up after their examples and extend the shadow of their memory into time.  Above us, a constellation of stars to mind us to posterity, and to see that we do right.


Amen.

----------


## oyarde

> Life is short. We really should stick together as we are a small minority...


I agree , Danke should treat me better .

----------


## angelatc

> I agree , Danke should treat me better .


A Libertarian safe space.  This is gonna be hysterical.

----------


## Danke

> I agree , Danke should treat me better .


What? You want me to build you another casino?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Shem too? $#@!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Request mod move thread to "Remembrance" forum.

----------


## JK/SEA

anyone know Danke real name?...surprised no one has started a remembrance thread for him.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> anyone know Danke real name?...surprised no one has started a remembrance thread for him.


I think his faithful Injun sidekick has been keeping his last known appearance, since fully being consumed by the Wendigo, as a remembrance thread, here:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...erry-christmas

----------


## JK/SEA

> I think his Injun sidekick has been keeping his last know appearance, since fully being consumed by the Wendigo, as a remembrance thread here:



is this report of his death an inside joke, or did he really die?...i read a lot of tongue in cheek posts over this which makes me wonder if i'm outta the loop on this one.

----------


## Anti Federalist

In all seriousness, I hope Danke's OK.

But I'm guessing, since his last communication was to call us all $#@!s, that he probably checked himself out of the forum for whatever reason.

The only person I know who knows him IRL, is HVACTech.

So, you would be putting the crazy in charge of finding the curmudgeonly.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> is this report of his death an inside joke, or did he really die?...i read a lot of tongue in cheek posts over this which makes me wonder if i'm outta the loop on this one.


No, I have no information that he died, got arrested, is sick, in the loony bin, fired, living in a box or held captive by vengeful wymyn.

I just know he disappeared, showed up on Christmas day to wish us all a Merry Christmas and call us all $#@!s at the same time, and then leave again, never to be heard from since.

Oyarde's explanation that he got consumed by the Spirit of the North Woods, the Wendigo, is as good an explanation as any.

----------


## JK/SEA

> No, I have no information that he died, got arrested, is sick, in the loony bin, fired, living in a box or held captive by vengeful wymyn.
> 
> I just know he disappeared, showed up on Christmas day to wish us all a Merry Christmas and call us all $#@!s at the same time, and then leave again, never to be heard from since.
> 
> Oyarde's explanation that he got consumed by the Spirit of the North Woods, the Wendigo, is as good an explanation as any.


hmmm...thanks AF....strange days indeed. Hope he is well. So, until i hear different, i'm closing the book on Danke.

----------


## Cutlerzzz

WTF? I would have guessed the average age on this board was ~30. How are we all dying?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> WTF? I would have guessed the average age on this board was ~30. How are we all dying?


I'm passing the big six-five in a little over a month... I have a feeling that the average age of those still here is a bit higher than 30...

----------


## Jamesiv1

> I'm passing the big six-five in a little over a month... I have a feeling that the average age of those still here is a bit higher than 30...


I disagree. I bet it is under 25 judging by the lack of insightfulness and the immaturity of the posts.

And we might need to differentiate between those that post regularly, and those that do not.

The immaturity might be explained as older folks that happen to be immature - which is quite a lot of people in these present day times.

----------


## pcosmar

> WTF? I would have guessed the average age on this board was ~30. How are we all dying?


average age may be a little higher.

most of the youngin's have left.

----------


## oyarde

> hmmm...thanks AF....strange days indeed. Hope he is well. So, until i hear different, i'm closing the book on Danke.


Feel free to add any fond remembrance of Danke  to the official Danke Remembance thread in Hot Topics titled " Merry Christmas  ........ $#@!s "

----------


## JK/SEA

> Feel free to add any fond remembrance of Danke  to the official Danke Remembance thread in Hot Topics titled " Merry Christmas  ........ $#@!s "


any idea on why he might have said that?.....

for myself, if i had been insulted or marginalized by someone either singular or in a group setting in here, i might have said the same thing...any clue?...

----------


## oyarde

> any idea on why he might have said that?.....
> 
> for myself, if i had been insulted or marginalized by someone either singular or in a group setting in here, i might have said the same thing...any clue?...


I have no clue , he quit posting about ten days prior to that .

----------


## Ender

WTH- this is the first I read about Danke going missing- was wondering why I was missing some of his fun posts.

----------


## Anti Federalist

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...46#post6430446

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

#RIP_Amy

----------


## CrissyNY



----------


## Sentient Void

Oh, man... I just signed in to see what was up... haven't been here in... years? And this is the first thing I clicked on. I distinctly remember discussing stuff with at least five of these people and it really hit me seeing these names. Good folks.

It's good that you guys put this up and have a forum dedicated to this.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Oh, man... I just signed in to see what was up... haven't been here in... years? And this is the first thing I clicked on. I distinctly remember discussing stuff with at least five of these people and it really hit me seeing these names. Good folks.
> 
> It's good that you guys put this up and have a forum dedicated to this.


Hello brother, long time no see.

Stick around a while.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Oh, man... I just signed in to see what was up... haven't been here in... years? And this is the first thing I clicked on. I distinctly remember discussing stuff with at least five of these people and it really hit me seeing these names. Good folks.
> 
> It's good that you guys put this up and have a forum dedicated to this.


Welcome back... your dreams were your ticket out...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Working Poor's husband.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...92-Oh-My-Honey

----------


## Origanalist

> Working Poor's husband.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...92-Oh-My-Honey


I can't even think of what to say to her. Wow, rough times.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I can't even think of what to say to her. Wow, rough times.


Me either, I'm pretty speechless...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Just found out about this:

not.your.average.joe

His younger cousin has assumed his account in remembrance and posts under his account name, but the original NYAJ passed away from leukemia earlier this year.

RIP

ETA - I had his name added on the OP already, but was unaware of his account still being active.

----------


## MelissaCato

Gezzuz this is a sad thread.

----------


## brushfire

> Gezzuz this is a sad thread.


Pretty cool I think.   I like that people care (not all that common on the internet) - its also a good reminder that life is not a dress rehearsal.   Make it count, while you can.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Pretty cool I think.   I like that people care (not all that common on the internet) - its also a good reminder that life is not a dress rehearsal.   Make it count, while you can.


Cool, but also scary when people bump the thread.  I'm always like, "Oh, no.  What happened?"

----------


## brushfire

> Cool, but also scary when people bump the thread.  I'm always like, "Oh, no.  What happened?"


Sorry about that

----------


## osan

> Oh, man... I just signed in to see what was up... haven't been here in... years? And this is the first thing I clicked on. I distinctly remember discussing stuff with at least five of these people and it really hit me seeing these names. Good folks.
> 
> It's good that you guys put this up and have a forum dedicated to this.


Wow... long time, old man.  How've you been?

----------


## osan

> WilliamC


!!!




> Meatwasp


!!!!!!!




> Live_Free_or_Die


!!!!!!!!!




> speciallyblend


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sometimes it doesn't pay to get up at 2:30 AM and go to RPF.

What happened to all these people?

----------


## Anti Federalist

@osan

William C - Colon cancer

Meatwasp - Was "klamath's" mom, passed away from heart failure IIRC, at 80 something.

LFOD - Lung cancer IIRC

Specially Blend - Was killed in an ATV mishap

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Update:




> Via Amy's brother, pics from Mother's Day 2018...
> 
> Attachment 5995
> 
> Attachment 5996

----------


## angelatc

i just saw this tribute to Shemdog a 2016 rally.




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDnk...WWbFBeFLbivok4

----------


## angelatc

Another downed patriot.  The member known around here as ProfG has unexpectedly passed away.   You may or not know his real name was William Greene,  You also may or may not know he earned a place in American history by casting his electoral vote for Ron Paul, throughly pissing off the GOP.

I am personally devastated.  He was the person we all should be.  Intelligent, educated, witty, libertarian, and quick-witted, always with an eye on the long game.  An important voice for liberty, forevermore silent.   

RIP, Bill.    Thanks for what you did.  I will love you forever for that.

Edited to add;

His wife put a memorial link on his Facebook page; https://everloved.com/life-of/william-greene/?flow=201

The funeral information and a memorial in August are scheduled if you live in Texas and want to attend.

Also this; Please consider a gift to Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity

So far, $195.00.


i

----------


## euphemia

So sorry for your loss.

----------


## Anti Federalist

RIP - What a shame.

----------


## TER

May he rest in the Lord.

----------


## Anti Globalist

RIP

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Another downed patriot.  The member known around here as ProfG has unexpectedly passed away.   You may or not know his real name was William Greene,  You also may or may not know he earned a place in American history by casting his electoral vote for Ron Paul, throughly pissing off the GOP.
> 
> I am personally devastated.  He was the person we all should be.  Intelligent, educated, witty, libertarian, and quick-witted, always with an eye on the long game.  An important voice for liberty, forevermore silent.   
> 
> RIP, Bill.    Thanks for what you did.  I will love you forever for that.


Are you sure? He posted two days ago.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

RIP

----------


## Suzanimal

> Another downed patriot.  The member known around here as ProfG has unexpectedly passed away.   You may or not know his real name was William Greene,  You also may or may not know he earned a place in American history by casting his electoral vote for Ron Paul, throughly pissing off the GOP.
> 
> I am personally devastated.  He was the person we all should be.  Intelligent, educated, witty, libertarian, and quick-witted, always with an eye on the long game.  An important voice for liberty, forevermore silent.   
> 
> RIP, Bill.    Thanks for what you did.  I will love you forever for that.


RIP




> An Interview With Ron Paul’s "Faithless Elector"
> 
> 11 HOURS AGOAtilla Sulker
> 
> I woke up this Independence Day morning, surprised to find out that Bill Greene, the great 2016 faithless elector who cast his vote for Ron Paul, passed away. Among other things, Bill was a fierce advocate of making gold and silver legal tender, and was an assistant professor at South Texas College. He was an early supporter of Ron Paul, his support going as far back as Paul’s 1988 campaign.
> 
> [Editor's note: see Greene's Mises Institite author profile.]
> 
> Last summer, I had the privilege of interviewing Bill while working on a paper on the history of the Mises Institute and the Austrian Revival. Here, we discussed various different subjects, including Ron Paul’s 1988 campaign, and the growth of the Mises Institute. This has not yet been published, and I would like to do so as a tribute to Bill. Below is our interview, conducted on 6/19/18:
> ...


https://mises.org/power-market/inter...thless-elector

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Another downed patriot.  The member known around here as ProfG has unexpectedly passed away.   You may or not know his real name was William Greene,  You also may or may not know he earned a place in American history by casting his electoral vote for Ron Paul, throughly pissing off the GOP.
> 
> I am personally devastated.  He was the person we all should be.  Intelligent, educated, witty, libertarian, and quick-witted, always with an eye on the long game.  An important voice for liberty, forevermore silent.   
> 
> RIP, Bill.    Thanks for what you did.  I will love you forever for that.





> RIP - What a shame.





> May he rest in the Lord.





> RIP





> RIP





> RIP
> 
> https://mises.org/power-market/inter...thless-elector


Ron Paul and Daniel McAdams remember Bill Greene. Go to the 15:00 mark:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

RIP "Skyorbit", aka Tracy Saboe.



Bad news via AngelaTC:

Sioux Falls police: Man fatally shot innocent homeowner while breaking into wrong house

Police say a man who shot four people in two separate locations in central Sioux Falls on Monday entered the wrong house looking for his intended target when he fatally shot a resident in the home.

Alton Ray Bear, 45, shot and killed Tracy Saboe, 40, at 800 N. Prairie Avenue thinking the home belonged to another man, police Capt. Michael Colwill said. Saboe and Bear had a short altercation after Bear broke into the home, and Bear shot Saboe once in the head, Colwill said. 
...
Saboe had political aspirations in 2008, when he ran for the South Dakota State Senate as a Republican in the heavily Democratic District 15, which encompasses northern Sioux Falls. He lost to Democratic incumbent Kathy Miles.
...
More: https://www.argusleader.com/story/ne...ng/3284334001/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> RIP "Skyorbit", aka Tracy Saboe.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news via AngelaTC:
> 
> Sioux Falls police: Man fatally shot innocent homeowner while breaking into wrong house
> 
> Police say a man who shot four people in two separate locations in central Sioux Falls on Monday entered the wrong house looking for his intended target when he fatally shot a resident in the home.
> ...


Killed by a "person of color" that was on parole for previous violent assaults.

White Lives Don't Matter.

RIP brother.

----------


## emazur

> RIP "Skyorbit", aka Tracy Saboe.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news via AngelaTC:
> 
> Sioux Falls police: Man fatally shot innocent homeowner while breaking into wrong house
> 
> Police say a man who shot four people in two separate locations in central Sioux Falls on Monday entered the wrong house looking for his intended target when he fatally shot a resident in the home.
> ...


I don't remember him but RIP. And respect for actually running for office. And I really don't like the manner in which he died - makes me think back to a Star Trek TNG episode when Tasha Yar was killed:
CRUSHER: She was killed in a brutal, senseless act.

----------


## trey4sports

> how?! Kenny dead?? I just don't get it.. 
> 
> met him in CPAC 2011.. he brought Hash Tootsie rolls and joints and a bunch of RPF and liberty people smoked in the hotel parking lot and hung out in his room.. such a funny and energetic guy.. and extremely passionate about liberty..


I believe that was when I met him as well. I never saw this thread so I did not know he had passed. RIP Kenny.

----------


## MelissaCato

🤧🤧🤧😭😭🤧🤧😭😭🤧🤧🤧

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Christopher A. Brown*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...04#post6993904

----------


## Anti Globalist

RIP to all of those on here that died.  I wish I could've gotten to know them.

----------

